# Weed and Bodybuilding



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/GenerationIron/posts/1298648776878375

Thoughts guys?

I love a smoke on a night before bed to help me sleep, but before gym? I'd be half asleep :smoke:

Cheers

Will-UK


----------



## MI.RO (Feb 15, 2017)

I don´t like strangers while high so i wouldn´t handle gym, but i did street workout high several times just with friends and mind-muscle connection was on completely different level. But i can´t imagine heavy squats while high.


----------



## Bron (Apr 2, 2017)

I always smoke before lifting....hit all my PRs whilst I was under the influence lol

I saw a video Joe rogan interviewing jon Jones and Jon admitted he went through the majority of his career stoned.....said he was hitting it heavy everyday, if he can dominate the UFC under the influence of cannabis I'm sure the average Joe can still get in decent shape whilst doing.


----------



## Whoremoan1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bron said:


> I always smoke before lifting....hit all my PRs whilst I was under the influence lol
> 
> I saw a video Joe rogan interviewing jon Jones and Jon admitted he went through the majority of his career stoned.....said he was hitting it heavy everyday, if he can dominate the UFC under the influence of cannabis I'm sure the average Joe can still get in decent shape whilst doing.


 i literally just had a pre workout joint and finished one of my best back workouts to date.....dorian also did it


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm not a big smoker of weed but I did toke on a mates joint once when I walked up to the gym on a sunny day, early evening. He was sitting on a nearby grass verge with his family and dog.

When I got in there a bit of mild paranoia set in and I had to move the free weights to an area out of the view of the mirror. A staff member came up to me and told me I couldn't use them there as weights in the area were a tripping hazard. I was too monged out to reply and ended up curtailing the session and spending an hour standing in the shower waiting for the effects to abate.

Not a nice experience


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Feck training and smoking weed, I have a little in even every now and then but more to relax my back and help me sleep but only a little and not everyday


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I used to smoke All the time before and after the gym, it's a great training aid imo for focus and mind muscle connection

On the other hand it's a b*tch for getting the munchies and eating anything and everything you shouldn't be eating

i don't smoke at all now and the gains and conditioning come a lot easier


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ErnestVaughan said:


> I think people have a negative attitude toward marijuana because movies and the media have long created a negative image of people who use it.


Strong revive


----------

